# XD9 troubles ejecting and XDM vs XD question



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello all,

new here and I have been going to the range shooting various handguns. On the last trip a friend and I were shooting a XD9 and having problems with it ejecting empties and also the slide wasn't locking back after the last round. I also read a review online and in the review similar issues were noted. My question is do any of you have this problem? The range said it was us and nothing wrong with the gun?! Which could be true since we are new to shooting, but we didn't have any problems with the other guns or the XD40 we tried. I really liked the feel of the gun and shot it well, but the problems we were having are concerning.

Also for those who have shot both the XD9 and XDM9...The range doesn't have a XDM for me to shoot. 1)is it worth the extra money? and 2) is is going to feel and shoot similar to the XD9 or do I really need to shoot it in order to make sure I am going to be comfortable with it?

thank for any help


----------



## bent21606 (Sep 21, 2009)

what kind of ammo were you useing? reloads or store bought? was the gun new?


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

bent21606 said:


> what kind of ammo were you useing? reloads or store bought? was the gun new?


The gun was a rental at the range so no telling how many rounds been through it. The ammo was new PMC that we bought at the range.


----------



## bent21606 (Sep 21, 2009)

chrisbradley441 said:


> The gun was a rental at the range so no telling how many rounds been through it. The ammo was new PMC that we bought at the range.


i dont see how it could be your fault then... your useing quality ammo. if the clip is already in the only think u can do is pull the trigger. if it was your fault why couldnt he tell you what you were doing wrong?


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

XD's are generally extremely reliable. Since you said it was a range rental, I would definitely suspect that! My local range doesn't clean guns until they start giving renters problems. I tried out a Para LDA once, and every other round the slide would not fully return to battery. I took it up front, and the range worker put some oil on the rails and gave it back. Worked fine after that, but I'll bet it went right back in the case after that.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I've owed two XD's in the past. They are nothing but reliable. The only possible thing I can think of that wouldn't be the gun's fault is your thumb may have been riding the release, which is something new shooters do accidentally. If that was the case, the the slide wouldn't lock back. But I would say to that most likely it was due to a dirty, poorly maintained, and possibly abused range gun.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

bent21606 said:


> if the clip is already in the only think u can do is pull the trigger.












This public service announcement is brought to you by your neighborhood mod.:smt033


----------



## bent21606 (Sep 21, 2009)

rayer:rayer:


----------



## ROBINPA (Sep 11, 2009)

Although i am still rather new with my XD-40 , i have shot approximately 400 rounds of Federal factory ammo and my handloads without a hitch in the last few weeks.


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

After the issues with the XD9 I turned it in for the XD40 and didn't have any issues with it. They said the problem was caused by me keeping too loose of a grip thus taking away from the momentum of the slide going backwards when recoiling. And yes Todd you are probably right about my thumb riding the slide lock. They said that I wasn't having the same issue with the 40 since the round was more powerful and that was compensating for my loose grip.

Well anyways I hope that its the gun since I really like the XD9 of the guns I have been shooting. I think I am going to end up buying that one, unless I can convince myself to go for the XDM...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

chrisbradley441 said:


> Af They said the problem was caused by me keeping too loose of a grip thus taking away from the momentum of the slide going backwards when recoiling. And yes Todd you are probably right about my thumb riding the slide lock. They said that I wasn't having the same issue with the 40 since the round was more powerful and that was compensating for my loose grip.


You'll hear that called "limp wristing". It may not have been the fact the round was more powerful, but the fact you were sub-consciously holding the gun tighter. Nonetheless, the problem was fixed, so all was good in the end!


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

chrisbradley441
Are you familiar with what is called limp wristing?
This is what sounds like was happening to you. 
I have never had a problem with my XDs failing to feed FTF or failing to eject FTE.
If you go back and shoot that gun again. Pay close attention to your wrists. Be sure they are very firm but not rigid, keep your elbows bent slightly but not locked and firm grip but not an iron grip.

Power for the slide action and case extraction comes from the round, If your wrists are not held firm enough, enough power can be lost in the backward torquing of the gun that it can not properly extract the casing, or get the slide far enough beck to catch the hold open on the last round.
This is normally only a problem on strait blow back pistols, but it can happen on locked breach guns like the XD.

It is always a good idea to shoot any gun you plan on buying to be sure it works well for you.
But I have both the XD9mm and the XDm9mm. And where my guns are concerned the XDm is well worth it. the XD is a fine gun. But the XDm is far more accurate and has less felt recoil than the XD.
Could be all in my mind but I shoot the XDm much better.


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

I ended up buying the XD9 after shooting many guns. I have not had any ejection issues while shooting 2 handed or right handed with this gun. I do have ejection problems when shooting left hand only and I know that its me and my limpwristing. I need to keep working on left hand shooting.

My conclusion was the rental gun probably hadn't been cleaned since it was put into the rental cabinet....that was probably when SA started make XDs


----------

